
‘I Was a Spy’: He Lived a Hidden Life, and Now Fears Deportation - pmcpinto
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/07/nyregion/i-was-a-spy-blerim-skoro.html?_r=0
======
Alexsandros
I find this story believable. Some years ago my neighbor had a similar
problem. He wasn’t a spy, but had lawful reasons to live in our country. After
months in jail and courts he needed to leave. As far as I concerned he moved
to Europe. Anyway, I believe in fair trial and wish a good luck for Mr. Skoro.

